# folding with ati radeon 5000 series cards, 5750, 5770,5850,5870



## BraveSoul (Dec 9, 2009)

could't get system tray gpu2 client to get to work with my 5850 card,did some searching and found a thread concerning this problem but could not find one on techpowerup, if there is one plz link it!  there is a way to trick the client into thinking that u got 4000 series card, here is the solution from the user Sickened1
"First of all of course install it.
Try to run it, BUT DON'T CLICK OK ON THE ERROR BOX
Go to the tray icon, right click and configure it
Go to the advanced Tab
Bottom box will say "Additional Client Parameters"
In that box put "-forcegpu ati_r700" without the quotes
Restart the client and kabam folding away."


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 9, 2009)

I will have a tutorial (with pics) up by tonight on folding with the 5xxx series.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks buck i appreciate it granted i wont be folding with my 5xxx cards till they release a client that fully uses the cards power but if i want a few extra ppd i can always fire up the 2 gpus i got so again thanks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 10, 2009)

Please see this tutorial thread for HD5xxx set-up.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212


----------

